# Need the TECH Info. pcv-2f-c1-d2 l5g19782 Trane chiller



## stokes315 (Jul 29, 2020)

<P>We have a very old chiller and the service information seems to be missing.  Trane chiller PVC-2F-C1-D2 Serial Number L5G19782.  Can anyone help supply this information.  Wiring Diagram is our current concern. Please assist.</P>


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Best to contact Trane, and have a copy of the manual sent to you.


----------

